# Cutting multiple tenons in one pass...with skis



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi

This has undoubtedly been done before, however thought I'd post it with a few pics, just in case someone else wants to use the same method. 

I needed to cut 12 identical tenons, and rather than creating a jig, or building a horizontal router table, I decided to use my recently converted (from springs and lock collars to threaded) skis. 

The photos tell the story pretty well, however feel free to ask questions. The tenons turned out very well too. Things to watch if repeating this method:
(i) that the stock (all of them, particularly the middle ones) are held firmly pressed down on the table - otherwise you won't get consistent depth of cut.
(ii) that the ski cheeks are both anchored (I clamped them to the rails of my cam board) otherwise you won't get square cuts.
(iii) that you have sacrificial wood outside of the two bits of stock on the outside edges - to prevent tear out.

Matthew


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a good set up Matt.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad you made it work for you Matt!

I am interested in a picture of your cam board...... if you get a chance throw a pic of it up along with what worked and what you had to do to make what didn't work, work for you.............


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Marco said:


> Glad you made it work for you Matt!
> 
> I am interested in a picture of your cam board...... if you get a chance throw a pic of it up along with what worked and what you had to do to make what didn't work, work for you.............


Here's a picture. It's not so much that the board itself doesn't work - I've just noticed that sometimes, the cams don't hold the work as firmly as I'd like them to. I've never had anything small move - however trying to hold those large bits (as illustrated in the pics above) was too much for the cams.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

"Ganging" the boards was a good way to ensure that the tenons were all the same, Matthew.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Matt, thanks so much for the pics of the cam board and your coments. I've been expierimenting with variations of the cam board and appreciate your input


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mat

The cams will lock up anything, you may want to make a tool like below or add some sandpaper to the edge of them cams. (see that in my uploads) 
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html

Once the cams are in place the stock can not move or you can't lift the project up,you could called it bar clamp in the round  .

========


----------

